

Greasemonkey script to remove iPad stories from HN - tomh-

For convinience I also included the keywords "lisp" and "clojure" in the recommended version:<p>http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2196687/ybs-lisp.user.js<p>or you can download the ipad only version at:<p>http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2196687/ybs.user.js<p>Have fun!
======
devin
As annoying as all of the iPad stuff has been, no one seemed to have any
problem with the pure rumor stories that poured all over HN in the days
preceding the announcement.

And actually, as someone who first thought "Oh god, this thing sucks..." --
some of the commentary I've read has been quite enlightening and now has me
considering an iPad for my girlfriend's mother.

The quality of the stories on iPads that are being submitted are not in
question IMO. I will not be filtering them.

Finally, I will _certainly_ not be filtering lisp or Clojure. If you want to
keep your mind closed off to things you don't know much about, be my guest. If
you've made up your mind on something and never want to think about it again,
then again, be my guest. Not for me.

~~~
narag
First, I take this and other no-more-ipad stories a little tongue-in-cheek and
guess others do the same. In fact I'm reading both the linked articles and the
comments of most submissions. I'd even buy one of those things if I could.

That said, I do question the quality of the stories, specially the misguided
arguments and the tone that they're delivered with. A lot of the writers seems
to think that the critics are saying that the iPad won't sell or that nobody
will like the device. And they think that's because critics are asocial geeks
that have no clue on how the real world works, and should be educated to
dismiss such superfluous luxury as freedom to install programs, connect to a
printer or download movies, luxuries that _normal people_ doesn't want or care
about.

That's annoying and the most annoying thing is saying that a system like the
app store is actually good and "revolutionary" and that whoever doesn't like
it is because he doesn't "get it".

All right, I believe that this device could sell very well and be a big hit
among very diverse people, with technical background or otherwise, mainly
because the well designed multitouch interface. But that doesn't make the
whole thing _desirable_ or needed,

The device seems great. It sucks that it's so closed.

------
zaph0d
Why Lisp and Clojure, of all the things?

~~~
kristiandupont
I for one love HN but have no interest in Lisp or Clojure.

------
petercooper
On Safari, your script messes up the layout of the front page. All items
compress into each other.

Anyway, if you want to make it really good, get it to put a little textbox at
the bottom where we can type in a regex. That would be more generally useful
and isn't hard to do. I might give it a go even.. :-) (Plug: I recently wrote
a GM script to change new style RTs into old style ones on Twitter -
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/66951>)

------
elblanco
Settle down, it'll all be over soon enough.

~~~
jamesbritt
That's right.

    
    
         --- sent from my iPad(tm)

------
Zev
How about one for Erlang?

Seriously though, the iPad is just the shiny new thing of the day, it won't be
nearly as big news in a few days. Not worth worrying about.

------
ScottWhigham
Why not just use Xichekolas's script at
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039> ? It is very flexible and does a
bit more.

------
nick007
would the script remove this story?

------
darien
Don't tempt me!

------
msahil
great.......i like this one.....

